# Sites for inexpensive digital magazine subscriptions?



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Are there any sites that sell digital subscriptions at a big discount?

I know about Zinio, but subscription prices there are high (although they do have some single-issue freebies).

Tip: When I got downloaded the Zinio app on my Fire, they gave me $25 in Z bucks to spend on their site. So, if you want to test out a magazine on your Fire, this is a great deal.

From the Zinio site:

"NEW: Zinio has an app for Amazon's KINDLE FIRE! Users who are new to Zinio and register an account through the app will receive a welcome credit by email within 24 hours of registering. If you have a Fire and would like to install the Zinio app now......" http://www.zinio.com/help/index.jsp

I had been using sites like Best Deal Magazines for buying hard-copy subscriptions for $5.00 per year or less, so I'm trying to find great digital deals like that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Zinio is a great deal...unfortunately, I already have an account through my iPad.  I haven't really looked, I tend to read mags on my iPad anyway.  Anyone else have some good tips for Kelvweb?

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Northridge Publishing has an "all access" pass that is $9.99/month and you get the following magazines: Scrapbook Trends, Cards, Simply Handmade, Bead Trends, Create: Idea Books, Cricut Magazine, and Cricut Idea Books.

Separately, they are $4.95 a month for a digital subscription. (Or $34.95/mo.) The print copies are around $15 each.

http://www.northridgepublishing.com

I had been in a ribbon club for $9/mo, so I canceled that to make up for this subscription.  I love not getting paper magazines in the mail. I also subscribe to Papercrafts and Cardmaker digital editions.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

I found a link for a free one-year digital subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine:

https://www.valuemags.com/freeoffer/freeoffer.asp?offer=Cosmodigital-jewelmint.asp


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Kelvweb said:


> I found a link for a free one-year digital subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine:
> 
> https://www.valuemags.com/freeoffer/freeoffer.asp?offer=Cosmodigital-jewelmint.asp


I'm curious about how this will work and how we will be able to read it on the Fire. Anyone know?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm curious about how this will work and how we will be able to read it on the Fire. Anyone know?


I don't own a Fire, but I went ahead and signed up for the subscription anyway. It appears on your Zinio account after it's done, so I'm assuming you log into your account, and it should be there.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't do it so I didn't get that far to see how it went to Zinio.  I've signed up now.  Thank you.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Kelvweb said:


> From the Zinio site:
> 
> "NEW: Zinio has an app for Amazon's KINDLE FIRE! Users who are new to Zinio and register an account through the app will receive a welcome credit by email within 24 hours of registering. If you have a Fire and would like to install the Zinio app now......" http://www.zinio.com/help/index.jsp


I wonder when this offer will expire. I'd love to get this credit if I get a Fire at some later time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annie said:


> I wonder when this offer will expire. I'd love to get this credit if I get a Fire at some later time.


They had a similar offer with the iPad, so I suspect it will be around for awhile...

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever actually received this welcome credit?  What was it?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I did get the email but you need to redeem through your computer, not fire.  Have not done that yet but will later after a few more giant cups of coffee.  It was 25 zinio dollars.

BTW I got the free year of Cosmo (TY!) and it appeared immediately in my zinio library.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> Has anyone ever actually received this welcome credit? What was it?


Yes, it's $25 to use towards subscriptions. You have to use it within a few days of receiving the email, though. I used it to cover one subscription completely & to partially cover my Cosmo subscription-- figures .

However, apparently Zinio's billing is based in Great Britain so now I'm having issues with my bank since I tried to use my debit card to cover the remaining balance. My credit card covered it just find, but just something to keep in mind.


----------



## joyzilli (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, so I downloaded Zinio to my Fire via the instructions.  Do I leave the button on "Allow installation of Apps from unknown sources" once I have the Zinio app, or do I now go back and change it to "Off"?  Thanks for this great tip and for the free Cosmo subscription.  They are now on my Fire!!


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a tip for free stuff from Zinio. If you search in any category of magazines and then filter by price (where is says "recommended") there are several free magazines. Most are just one issue, but free is good 

For example, in the Zinio "Home Decor" category, the first few magazines are free: http://www.zinio.com/browse/category/index.jsp?d=mg&categoryId=cat1960080&prnt=cat1960032&sort=defaultOfferPrice


----------



## KenS (Dec 6, 2010)

joyzilli said:


> Ok, so I downloaded Zinio to my Fire via the instructions. Do I leave the button on "Allow installation of Apps from unknown sources" once I have the Zinio app, or do I now go back and change it to "Off"? Thanks for this great tip and for the free Cosmo subscription. They are now on my Fire!!


No, you do not need to leave the "Allow installation..." option enabled once the Zinio app is installed. It's able to download content and runs fine once you disable the "Allow" option.

Ken


----------



## joyzilli (Feb 23, 2010)

ok..thank you KenS...I'll turn it back off.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool, there's a Zinio app... I just discovered it when I bought myself a subscription to Cross-Stitchers magazine. I got an email with a credit, but I don't remember if it was from Zinio or from the magazine publisher. Either way, I didn't take advantage of it. Even with the credit, buying magazines from the UK is expensive.


----------

